# 11. Heidelsheimer Country - Tour



## andi1969 (26. Juli 2007)

Am 26.8.2007 startet die 11. Heidelsheimer Country Tour!!!! 







Streckenlänge 30km-45km und 64km    650Hm - 1100HM - 1600HM
Weitere Infos unter  *www.mtb-heidelsheim.de*


----------



## rinsewind (27. Juli 2007)

ja das ist ein skandal. ich waer so gern mitgefahren, aber das ist sonntags nachm hambrücker strassenfest! =(

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (27. Juli 2007)

Sieht ja versprechend aus  !! Am 26. komme ich gerade zurück vom Urlaub - Würde evtl. gerne mitfahren...64 km. Wie groß ist die Anteil/Singletrails ?????


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Sieht ja versprechend aus  !! Am 26. komme ich gerade zurück vom Urlaub - Würde evtl. gerne mitfahren...64 km. Wie groß ist die Anteil/Singletrails ?????



Es ist schwierig hier von den klassischen Singletrails zu reden, wie sie in den Vorgesen, Pfälzer Wald od. Schwarzwald vorkommen. Hier im Kraichgau sind diese etwas weniger lang, aber dennoch gut. Es gibt welche, die sind richtig toll zu neudeutsch "flowig".
Ich hoffe, dass diese auch in der Tour vorkommen werden. Bei der Heidelsheimer Tour, so würde ich es beschreiben, sieht man wirklich mehr von der Gegend, was man bei anderen Touren nicht hat. Im Pfälzer Wald od. Schwarzwald sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> Sieht ja versprechend aus  !! Am 26. komme ich gerade zurück vom Urlaub - Würde evtl. gerne mitfahren...64 km. Wie groß ist die Anteil/Singletrails ?????



Ist eine neue Strecke!!! Aber die Jungs vom Verein bemühen sich immer Trails in genügender Menge einzubauen.
Sind halt immer etwas kurz aber ist leider im Kraichgau so


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> ja das ist ein skandal. ich waer so gern mitgefahren, aber das ist sonntags nachm hambrücker strassenfest! =(
> 
> marco



Wer saufen kann, kann auch am nächsten Tag radfahren Außerdem ist Sonntags das Fest immer noch, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Firebiker J-A (27. Juli 2007)

Ach schade...da haben wir unser Feuerwehrfest.....wann aber ist denn anmeldeschluss? Vielleicht ist mein Dienst dann rum und ich kann mitfahren...

P.Saber wer noch lust hat, kann ruhig vorbei kommen und unsere Blaulichtbar testen ;-) infos gibts auf www.florian-graben-neudorf.de)

Gruß

PPS: Auch Gruß an meine 2. Heimat Hambrücken (Väterlicherseits ;-)


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2007)

Firebiker J-A schrieb:


> Ach schade...da haben wir unser Feuerwehrfest.....wann aber ist denn anmeldeschluss? Vielleicht ist mein Dienst dann rum und ich kann mitfahren...
> 
> P.Saber wer noch lust hat, kann ruhig vorbei kommen und unsere Blaulichtbar testen ;-) infos gibts auf www.florian-graben-neudorf.de)
> 
> ...



*Mountainbiketour für Jedermann, ohne Zeitnahme.... 
Startzeit von 8:00 - 11:00 Uhr*


----------



## andi1969 (27. Juli 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wer saufen kann, kann auch am nächsten Tag radfahren Außerdem ist Sonntags das Fest immer noch, oder etwa nicht?



Nene mounty ,die Kleinen können das nicht mehr , immer Saufmäsiger Totalschaden


----------



## Oskar1974 (27. Juli 2007)

Bin dabei.

Große Runde !!!  

Wer fährt mit ?


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Große Runde !!!
> 
> Wer fährt mit ?



Sofern es nicht von Anfang an pisst, bin ich auch dabei. Grooooße Rundeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (28. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ist eine neue Strecke!!! Aber die Jungs vom Verein bemühen sich immer Trails in genügender Menge einzubauen.
> Sind halt immer etwas kurz aber ist leider im Kraichgau so



Kurz aber gut!!!? 

ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

komme auch.
Hoffe auf eine lockere Atmospfere und nette Leute. ( und auf Trails)

Was meint ihr mit Start von 8 bis 11 Uhr?? Startet die kleine Gruppe um 11 und die große um 8 oder wie?

Gruß aus Gernsbachhttp://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/CTF.pdf


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2007)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme auch.
> Hoffe auf eine lockere Atmospfere und nette Leute. ( und auf Trails)
> ...



Es kann zwischen 8 und 11 Uhr gestartet werden. Es gibt keine Startblöcke oder sowas. Zwischen 8 und 11 Uhr ankommen, Startnr. holen und losfahren. Es ist kein Rennen. Höchstens ein Rennen gegen die eigene innere Uhr


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juli 2007)

Wie schon im anderen Fred erwähnt, kann ich an dem Wochenende leider nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Juli 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Große Runde !!!
> 
> Wer fährt mit ?




Mittlere Runde!!!! 
Bis zur Streckenteilung fahr ich mit Dir


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Juli 2007)

Ich muss passen. Bin noch unter 40 und somit nicht fähig, am Vorabend zu saufen und dann nächsten Tag rad-zu-fahren.  

Bei uns ist dieses WE auch Straßenfest. Echt schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (29. Juli 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Mittlere Runde!!!!
> Bis zur Streckenteilung fahr ich mit Dir



OK  
freue mich . Dann sind wir schon zu Dritt!!


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2007)

*Soooo Countdown bis 26 August---12 Tage--- *


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Soooo Countdown bis 26 August---12 Tage--- *




SOOO COUNTDOWN NOCH -- NOCH 8 TAGE--bis 26. AUGUST:D


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2007)

*Noooooch 2Tage bis Marathonzeit *


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2007)

Ich wünsche eucht viel Spaß. Bei mir gehts vom Schliersee um die Rotwand. Liegt etwa zwischen der Heidelsheimer Mittel- und Langstrecke.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich wünsche eucht viel Spaß. Bei mir gehts vom Schliersee um die Rotwand. Liegt etwa zwischen der Heidelsheimer Mittel- und Langstrecke.



Hallo Eike, wie sind die Trails bei Dir in der temporären Heimat?


----------



## Eike. (25. August 2007)

Bis jetzt hab ich nur ganz wenige gefunden die es mit dem Heimtrails aufnehmen können und die sind leider zu weit weg als dass ich einfach mal mit dem Rad hinfahren könnte. Hier in der Nähe gibt es an der Mangfall sehr schöne Trails aber da es hier immer wieder kräftig regnet kann man die nicht fahren weil der Boden total aufgeweicht ist. Naja ein bischen wird das durch das erheblich bessere Panorama mitgemacht aber meine Federung langweilt sich dann doch langsam  Auf die Tour morgen bin ich mal gespannt, auf der Karte sind da ein paar vielversprechende Stücke dabei.
Ich werd heute wahrscheinlich mal mit der Bahn nach Brannenburg im Inntal fahren, da hab ich beim Wandern einen netten Trail entdeckt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Noooooch 2Tage bis Marathonzeit *



euch ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg, auf eine unfall- und defektfreie Fahrt   
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!!

Aber es gibt ja noch Ettlingen, *PATRICK*


----------



## coolt282 (25. August 2007)

Hi ! 

wo enden denn die Touren ? immer am Startpunkt ?
Und was kostet der Spass ?

mfg


----------



## iTom (25. August 2007)

coolt282 schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> wo enden denn die Touren ? immer am Startpunkt ?
> Und was kostet der Spass ?
> ...



Guggst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (25. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> euch ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg, auf eine unfall- und defektfreie Fahrt
> Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!!
> 
> Aber es gibt ja noch Ettlingen, *PATRICK*



Aber immer doch du Trailrakete   

Viel Spaß in Trier
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## speedygonzales (25. August 2007)

Gentleman, da ich morgen nicht mitfahren kann, bin heute ein Teil der Strecke gefahren.. (ist schon ausgeschildert)

Macht euch auf knackige Trails, schnelle asphaltierte  Teilstrecken, Singletrails auf denen schon lange keiner mehr gefahren ist (zugewachsen), und viel Spass gefasst.. ABER Ausdauer braucht ihr, bin ziemlich fertig, und ich bin nur ein kleinen Teil gefahren... da geht es nur noch Berg ab und gleich knackig wieder auf..

Es gibt jede Menge nette Strecken/Singletrails rund um Heidelsheim die ich gar nicht kannte, wir sollten mal die gegen genauer erkunden!

Die Jungs von Heidelsheimer  Club haben volle Arbeit geleistet, alles super gekennzeichnet..

Ich hoffe dass einer von euch die grosse runde fährt und mal alles per GPS logt.. ich würde die Trails die ich heute gefahren bin nicht mehr finden.. so verwinkelt ist alles..

Viel spass morgen  .. es ärgert mich echt, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann..


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Gentleman, da ich morgen nicht mitfahren kann, bin heute ein Teil der Strecke gefahren.. (ist schon ausgeschildert)
> 
> Macht euch auf knackige Trails, schnelle asphaltierte  Teilstrecken, Singletrails auf denen schon lange keiner mehr gefahren ist (zugewachsen), und viel Spass gefasst.. ABER Ausdauer braucht ihr, bin ziemlich fertig, und ich bin nur ein kleinen Teil gefahren... da geht es nur noch Berg ab und gleich knackig wieder auf..
> 
> ...




Juhuuu na das wird lustig Na dann bis morgen an alle Die fahren.....*Happy Trails* and gooood Luck 


*Schade das einige Brasilianer nicht dabei sind* 
MFG Andi


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Juhuuu na das wird lustig Na dann bis morgen an alle Die fahren.....*Happy Trails* and gooood Luck



So, gerade noch am Kondo^W Zigarett^W Schlauch-Automaten einen neuen Schlauch besorgt. 

Hoffentlich hält in dem das Ventil etwas länger als in der alten Latex-Schlampe.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2007)

wünsche Euch richtig viel Spaß!!! Tom zeichne die Runde mal auf, dann fahren wir die mal nochmal nach!!!


----------



## rinsewind (26. August 2007)

das hambruecker strassenfest hat mich mehr ausgeknockt als erwartet =(

waer cool wenn mir einer nen track von der strecke zukommen laesst, dann wuerd ich auch auch mal drueber radeln.

viel spass

marco


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. August 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> das hambruecker strassenfest hat mich mehr ausgeknockt als erwartet =(
> 
> waer cool wenn mir einer nen track von der strecke zukommen laesst, dann wuerd ich auch auch mal drueber radeln.
> 
> ...



Schisser


----------



## Oskar1974 (26. August 2007)

So Jungs,

hier die Tour.
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bin sogar fast alles bergab gefahren!

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/408189"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

War echt nett.
Sollten wir mal alle zusammen fahren

Euer Downhiller 
Oskar


----------



## iTom (26. August 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> 
> hier die Tour.
> Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bin sogar fast alles bergab gefahren!
> ...



Ja, war Klasse. S c h e i s s e war aber, dass ich 2x nen Platten hatte 
Habe fast ne 1/2h im Wald "rumgesessen", bis ich die 2 Löcher geflickt hatte. Ein freundlicher Mitfahrer hat mir netterweise 2 Flicken spendiert, da ich meinen einzigen den ich dabei hatte bereits verklebt hatte und ich aber noch einen brauchte. 
Beim 2. Platten hatte ich das Glück, dass mir 2 nette MTB-Freunde einen Schlauch spendiert hatten. Das war meine Rettung. Super MTB-Freunde 
Leider, so scheint es, hatte mal wieder der "Förster vom Silbersee" (Hexenwald) die Schilder manipuliert, so dass bestimmt einige Mitfahrer eine Extraeinlage von km/hm mitnehmen mußten. Vielleicht sollte sich der Herr Baumvollernter mal an den Kopf langen, besser vielleicht phsychatrische Betreuung entgegennehmen.

Pastabewertung: nicht so dolle - Prädikat geschmacksneutral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> wünsche Euch richtig viel Spaß!!! Tom zeichne die Runde mal auf, dann fahren wir die mal nochmal nach!!!



Bringt allerdings nur teilweise etwas, da Wege dabei waren, die bestimmt nur für diese Veranstaltung freigeschnitten wurden und die, je nach Wetterlage, in ein paar Wochen wieder zugewuchter sein werden. Ich habe zwar einen Mitschnitt, den ich allerdings nachträglich etwas bearbeiten mußte, da das GPS-Signal nicht so dolle erfasst wurde. Es waren Track-Punkte enthalten, die recht seltsam abgebildet wurden.
Ich schätze mal, dass die Temperaturen die Elektronik ein wenig beeinflußt haben. Egal. Sobald ich den Track soweit habe, sollte Patrick darüberschauen, er war ja auch ein Langstreckenfahrer, um evtl. zu korrigieren. Manche Stellen konnte ich nicht richtig vermitteln in meiner zugrunde liegenden Topographischen Karte. Vermutlich zu altes Kartenmaterial. Eine Karte mit eingezeichnetem Track werde ich allerdings hier nicht veröffentlichen, da sonst rechtliche Problem auftauchen können.


----------



## andi1969 (26. August 2007)

So und ich bin auch vom Sofa runter , Wir(Jürgen und ich) haben uns die mittlere Runde mit 45km und 1000hm gegeben.
War wie fast jedes Jahr wieder toll , keine Platten o. Ä. und bin mit 12-27 einigermasen gut durchgekommen(3x schieben) 
Strecke war top beschildert und 1A zu fahren 

Bilder lad ich noch in mein Album......


----------



## speedygonzales (26. August 2007)

Na Jungs schön zu hören, dass bei euch alles gut geklappt hat!

Wir haben heute eine andere Marathon gemacht http://www.pfalzwein.de/de/aktuelles/events/index.php  einiges auch Hm auch dabei gewessen, vor allem von Schoppe zu Schoppe  sind die Beine schwere geworden  
Aber nächstes Jahr auf jedem fall Heidelsheim!

@Mounty
komisch, ich habe nie Temperatur & Empfangs Problemen im Wald gehabt..
Die Trails waren aber nett oder? 
Ich habe die Aktuellste Topo Karten ich könnte sie ausdrucken und beim nächsten Stammtisch, könnten wir versuchen die Route  auf der Karte zu finden..  Vielleicht hat aber auch andi Connections zum Mtb Club und die geben uns ein Track von der Route..  Wäre bestimmt eine schöne Brasilianer Sonntag Tour..


----------



## Eike. (26. August 2007)

Find ich wirklich vorbildlich, dass ihr meine Abwesenheit dazu nutzt neue Trails zu suchen  
Ich hab heute endlich mal wieder ein paar richtig geile Trails unter den Stollen gehabt und schon eine neue Tour in der Planung um die Trails die wir heute hochschieben mussten runter zu fahren. War teilweise ganz schön tricky, deutlich schwerer als Wattkopf und Co. Eben typische Wanderwege mit tief ausgetretenen Pfadspuren, vielen Felsen und engen Kehren. Hat Spaß gemacht endlich mal wieder nicht nur auf Forstwegen rumzufahren  und meine Protektoren und Flatpedals kommen hier auch noch zum Einsatz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. August 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Find ich wirklich vorbildlich, dass ihr meine Abwesenheit dazu nutzt neue Trails zu suchen
> Ich hab heute endlich mal wieder ein paar richtig geile Trails unter den Stollen gehabt und schon eine neue Tour in der Planung um die Trails die wir heute hochschieben mussten runter zu fahren. War teilweise ganz schön tricky, deutlich schwerer als Wattkopf und Co. Eben typische Wanderwege mit tief ausgetretenen Pfadspuren, vielen Felsen und engen Kehren. Hat Spaß gemacht endlich mal wieder nicht nur auf Forstwegen rumzufahren  und meine Protektoren und Flatpedals kommen hier auch noch zum Einsatz



Mach nur weiter so.

Irgendwann stehen wir morgens um sieben vor Deiner Haustür und schleppen Dich in Schlafanzug und Protektoren auf deine neuen Trails.


----------



## iTom (26. August 2007)

Patrick, bitte prüfen! Overlay habe ich angehängt. Top25 verwenden.

Um die Strecke an einem Tag abfahren zu können, sollte man schon etwas Kraftfutter dabei haben, bei fast 1600 Hm ca. 64 km. Der Boden war fest. Bei weichem Boden wird's noch interessanter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. August 2007)

Hi,

inzwischen bin ich auf dem Sofa angekommen. 

War ja meine Jungfernfahrt und von daher habe ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, aber ich fand's klasse. Strecke war gut ausgeschildert, abwechslungsreich und Berg hoch wie runter gut fahrbar. War bestimmt nicht mein letzter Marathon .



mounty_69 schrieb:


> Leider, so scheint es, hatte mal wieder der "Förster vom Silbersee" (Hexenwald) die Schilder manipuliert, so dass bestimmt einige Mitfahrer eine Extraeinlage von km/hm mitnehmen mußten.



Wie, wir sind ganz umsonst den Trail am Naturfreundehaus hochgestrampelt?


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> inzwischen bin ich auf dem Sofa angekommen.
> 
> War ja meine Jungfernfahrt und von daher habe ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, aber ich fand's klasse. Strecke war gut ausgeschildert, abwechslungsreich und Berg hoch wie runter gut fahrbar. War bestimmt nicht mein letzter Marathon .


Da sag ich nur Wissembourg am 30.Sept.07  



> Wie, wir sind ganz umsonst den Trail am Naturfreundehaus hochgestrampelt?


Beinahe. In dem Waldgebiet war der Unhold tätig:
Hexenwald


----------



## speedygonzales (27. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Beinahe. In dem Waldgebiet war der Unhold tätig:
> Hexenwald



ist ja komisch, in der Gegend bin ich am Samstag gegen 18:00 Unterwegs gewesen,  da haben die Schilder noch gestimmt..  und ich habe kein einzigen Mensch getroffen mit ausnahme von 2 Motorradfahrer, die mit schweren Enduros   (KTM & BMW) anscheinen die Marathonstrecke durchfuhren..


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ist ja komisch, in der Gegend bin ich am Samstag gegen 18:00 Unterwegs gewesen,  da haben die Schilder noch gestimmt..  und ich habe kein einzigen Mensch getroffen mit ausnahme von 2 Motorradfahrer, die mit schweren Enduros   (KTM & BMW) anscheinen die Marathonstrecke durchfuhren..



Von 18Uhr bis Sonntag morgen vergeht viel Zeit und übereifrige Weltverbesserer und Hobbypolizisten gibt es zu hauf.
Waren die Enduro-Fahrer evtl welche von den MTB-Freunden? Die sind mehr oder weniger öfters auf der Strecke unterwegs gewesen, um eben die Ausschilderung von Zeit zu Zeit zu überprüfen.


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2007)

Na ist mein Lieblingtrail wieder aufgeräumt????Im Frühjahr war der nicht mehr fahrbar(Waldarbeiten)


*PS. Bilder sind im Album*


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *PS. Bilder sind im Album*



Das hätte ich gerne mit Ton .


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Na ist mein Lieblingtrail wieder aufgeräumt????Im Frühjahr war der nicht mehr fahrbar(Waldarbeiten)
> 
> 
> *PS. Bilder sind im Album*



Das Holz war absichtlich vom Förster vom Silbersee so liegen gelassen worden, könnte man vermuten. Vielleicht hat er was zu verbergen in seinem Waldstück.


----------



## speedygonzales (27. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Waren die Enduro-Fahrer evtl welche von den MTB-Freunden?



das weiss ich nicht, kleine Mail an dem Verein dürfte die Frage beantworten..



> Das Holz war absichtlich vom Förster vom Silbersee so liegen gelassen worden, könnte man vermuten. Vielleicht hat er was zu verbergen in seinem Waldstück.



der Förster muss doch genehmigen (nehme ich mal an), dass die Marathon durch sein Revier durchgeht, warum sollte er selber was im Weg stellen?


----------



## speedygonzales (27. August 2007)

@Mounty

Danke für den Track!
was war da los?


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Mounty
> 
> Danke für den Track!
> was war da los?



Auf der verzw. suche nach einem Schlauch..... um Die Jahreszeit findet man sie auf Waldlichtungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> @Mounty
> 
> Danke für den Track!
> was war da los?



Ich habe verzweifelt nach dem Trail gesucht, bin immer hin und her gerannt 

So sieht es aus, wenn man ne ganze Weile auf einer Stelle verharrt, in dem Falle wegen dem Platten, den ich hier versucht habe zu beseitigen, dann weiß Ami-GPS nicht, soll ich nun den Punkt annehmen um den Standort zu bestimmen, oder vielleicht doch dieser oder doch nicht und den anderen...
Das ging halt so ne halbe Stunde lang. Sieht aber toll aus, finde ich.
Wie bereits erwähnt ist das der bearbeitete Track. Ich kann aber, wenn gewünscht die Originalaufzeichnung reinstellen.


Der rote Klecks auf dem Google-Foto sieht aus wie ne riesengroße Blutlache;-)


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gerne mit Ton .



Des Trails wegen, oder der Dame wegen


----------



## iTom (27. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> inzwischen bin ich auf dem Sofa angekommen.
> 
> ...



Wieviele Zigaretten gab es denn unterwegs, Jürgen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wieviele Zigaretten gab es denn unterwegs, Jürgen?



Hey Tom, lass den Jürgen in Ruhe. Sei Leben ist durch seine abnormale Neigung eh schon schwierig genug.  

By the Way:
Mittwoch 5. September ist Stammtisch.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (27. August 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Des Trails wegen, oder der Dame wegen



Die konnte ganz wunderbar fluchen.


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die konnte ganz wunderbar fluchen.



Jep.... und wie Dolle Lady sach ich mal


Sooo und nu wird mein Thread gewickelt und schlafen gelegt(bis *2008*  ).....der Rest wieder im Stammtisch Thread *MÄDELS*


----------



## talybont (27. August 2007)

Hallo,

mein Lob an den Veranstalter: war es am Anfang noch dröge, ging es nach der ersten Teilung endlich mal auf Trails.
Und wo sollen die Schilder falsch gestanden haben? Und wo hat Holz gelegen?
Bin mit meinem Kollegen in knapp über 3h über die Langstrecke geflitzt und muss sagen, die vielen kleinen Rampen saugen ganz schön.

Fazit: selten so eine schöne CTF mit so flüssigen Trails gefahren  

gruß,
Armin


----------



## andi1969 (16. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jep.... und wie Dolle Lady sach ich mal
> 
> 
> Sooo und nu wird mein Thread gewickelt und schlafen gelegt(bis *2008*  ).....der Rest wieder im Stammtisch Thread *MÄDELS*



Hy und hallo *am 7. September *ist es wieder so weit.....*CTF Heidelsheim*http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de!!!!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (16. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hy und hallo *am 7. September *ist es wieder so weit.....*CTF Heidelsheim*http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de!!!!!



Bin dabei,
Große Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (17. Juli 2008)

*ebadi*


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2008)

Ich nicht, 

aber wenn se weser is fain, ich wärd dabei sain. ...bei der 12. Country Tour


----------



## andi1969 (17. Juli 2008)

Hab noch was gefunden ......
*8. CTF Cross-Country-Tourenfahrt Bretten/ Gebiet Stromberg-Kraichgau/ 2 Strecken 33+49 km/ am 10.8.2008 in 75015 Bretten-Ruit Festhalle von 7-11 Uhr*


----------



## Oskar1974 (17. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> *ebadi*



Dann wäre es mal Zeit füt ne kleine Ortsbegehung .
So viel ich weiß, wart Ihr ( Du ) noch nie im Kraichgau unterwegs !

Grüße 
Pat


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden ......
> *8. CTF Cross-Country-Tourenfahrt Bretten/ Gebiet Stromberg-Kraichgau/ 2 Strecken 33+49 km/ am 10.8.2008 in 75015 Bretten-Ruit Festhalle von 7-11 Uhr*



Hast Du zufällig irgendwo einen Link?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden ......
> *8. CTF Cross-Country-Tourenfahrt Bretten/ Gebiet Stromberg-Kraichgau/ 2 Strecken 33+49 km/ am 10.8.2008 in 75015 Bretten-Ruit Festhalle von 7-11 Uhr*



Stromberg? Au weih. Nicht dass es da aber einen Tag vorher regnet. Was machen die dann? Absagen? Au *******, ist das heikel, am Stromberg so einen Veranstaltung anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (17. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber wenn se weser is fain, ich wärd dabei sain. ...bei der 12. Country Tour



hey, ich musste gerade mein Mädel an dem Monitor holen um das übersetzen zu lassen, also badisch ist es nicht sagt sie, aber übersetzen konnte sie es (keine Ahnung wie) 

Seit wann bist Du zu den Schönwetterfahrer rüber gegangen?  wie auch immer: Sir!, es wird wieder zeit für eine "quäl Dich Du sau Trainings runde! Sir!
aber ohne Brennesel sir...


----------



## mw1774 (18. Juli 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Dann wäre es mal Zeit füt ne kleine Ortsbegehung .
> So viel ich weiß, wart Ihr ( Du ) noch nie im Kraichgau unterwegs !
> 
> Grüße
> Pat



..bis jetzt leider nur beruflich  
soll das nicht die "toskana" deutschlands sein? 

bürogrüße


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig irgendwo einen Link?



Nein gibt keinennur ne Telnr......Ralf Hauber 07252/87220


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> ..bis jetzt leider nur beruflich
> soll das nicht die "toskana" deutschlands sein?
> 
> bürogrüße



Dann könnte wenn man wollte ja mal ne kleine Testrunde vereinbaren 

Grüße aus dem Büro :-(


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juli 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Büro :-(



Gruß von der Couch.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden ......
> *8. CTF Cross-Country-Tourenfahrt Bretten/ Gebiet Stromberg-Kraichgau/ 2 Strecken 33+49 km/ am 10.8.2008 in 75015 Bretten-Ruit Festhalle von 7-11 Uhr*



So ich werd das Teil mal wieder fahren (50 km) und Curtado scheint mit von der Party zu sein....


----------



## Oskar1974 (25. August 2008)

Hallo Kollegen ,

bald ist es nun soweit.
Die Heidelsheimer rufen wieder zur CC Tour.
Wer von Euch ist den nun dabei ?
Würde am Samtag ne Testrunde anbieten ( die schönsten Rampen und Abfahrten sind dabei )

Bitte sagt kurz Bescheid ( Zeit können wir noch ausmachen )

Grüße
Pat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. August 2008)

Bieten die das auch als Zwei-Tages-Tour an, mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## speedygonzales (25. August 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Die Heidelsheimer rufen wieder zur CC Tour.
> Wer von Euch ist den nun dabei ? Würde am Samtag ne Testrunde anbieten ( die schönsten Rampen und Abfahrten sind dabei ) Bitte sagt kurz Bescheid ( Zeit können wir noch ausmachen )



Interesse hätte ich schon, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden die kleine oder die Mittlere Tour zu fahren, die 1230 Hm bei 60 Km schrecken mich schon etwas ab, die kleine Tour ist mir aber dann doch zu lahm, einen kleinen Probelauf wäre daher nicht schlecht..  Jürgen meinte am Sonntag dass er auch die CC Tour mitmachen möchte..


----------



## Landei-Forst (25. August 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich schon, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden die kleine oder die Mittlere Tour zu fahren, die 1230 Hm bei 60 Km schrecken mich schon etwas ab, die kleine Tour ist mir aber dann doch zu lahm, eine kleinen Probelauf wäre daher nicht schlecht..  Jürgen meinte am Sonntag dass er auch die CC Tour mitmachen möchte..



Will ich immer noch, ich weiß aber nicht ob mein Knie das auch will; das tut nämlich immer noch weh. Eine Testrunde mit Bandage ist daher eine gute Idee, wenn's nicht geht muss ich halt abbrechen. Wir sollten diesmal aber *vorher* abklären ob Andi genug Bier im Kühlschrank hat .

 ---------------- Now playing: Kiew - Nachtwache via FoxyTunes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (26. August 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Würde am Samtag ne Testrunde anbieten ( die schönsten Rampen und Abfahrten sind dabei )
> Bitte sagt kurz Bescheid ( Zeit können wir noch ausmachen )



Hallo, würde mich der Testrunde anschließen, wenn möglich.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## iTom (31. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bieten die das auch als Zwei-Tages-Tour an, mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?



Gibt es für Dein Proceed keine passenden Anhängerkupplung für einen holländischen Fahrradanhänger, damit Du sämtliche Utensilien für die Übernachtung mitnehmen kannst?

Passt der nicht?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. August 2008)

Ich bin weder Holländer noch Camper. Und für meinen Kinderanhänger bin ich leider zu groß - und wenn ich drin sitzen würde könnte ja keiner auf dem Rad sitzen und treten. 

Wer fährt den was in Heidelsheim?

Speedy?


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin weder Holländer noch Camper. Und für meinen Kinderanhänger bin ich leider zu groß - und wenn ich drin sitzen würde könnte ja keiner auf dem Rad sitzen und treten.
> 
> Wer fährt den was in Heidelsheim...



Trail -Asphalt- Boden -Wald- KM..such Dir was raus


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. August 2008)

Gut, danke. Wenn das stimmt was Du schreibst, sind keine HM dabei. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter. 

Wie gehts Dir gesundheitlich?


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gut, danke. Wenn das stimmt was Du schreibst, sind keine HM dabei. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter.
> 
> Wie gehts Dir gesundheitlich?



..hab se extra weggelassen sonst kommst ja schon im Sessel zum schwitzen..

Ach danke der Nachfrage... ohne Belastung ist´s ok und nach der Physio tut weh und den Rest erfahre ich ab Montag....


----------



## iTom (31. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin weder Holländer noch Camper. Und für meinen Kinderanhänger bin ich leider zu groß - und wenn ich drin sitzen würde könnte ja keiner auf dem Rad sitzen und treten.
> 
> Wer fährt den was in Heidelsheim?
> 
> Speedy?



Nicht selber drin sitzen, Zelt mit nehmen,  und  
Das brauchst Du doch für Deine 2-Tages-Tour...


----------



## speedygonzales (31. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer fährt den was in Heidelsheim?Speedy?



wenn das Wetter mitmacht auf jedem Fall, kleine oder mittlere Runde kann ich mich nicht entscheiden..


----------



## Landei-Forst (31. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer fährt den was in Heidelsheim?
> 
> Speedy?



Wenn die Familienfeier am Tag vorher nicht ausartet fahre ich die mittlere Runde. Und der Speedy zickt hier nicht rum sondern fährt auch die mittlere Runde.

 ---------------- Now playing: Frank Zappa - Why Does It Hurt When I Pee? via FoxyTunes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (31. August 2008)

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich auch mitfahre.
Wenn dann vermutlich mittlere Runde.

rossi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Wenn die Familienfeier am Tag vorher nicht ausartet fahre ich die mittlere Runde. Und der Speedy zickt hier nicht rum sondern fährt auch die mittlere Runde.



Gut. Abfahrt aber nicht so früh. 10.30 Uhr?


----------



## iTom (1. September 2008)

Denkt dran, ich fresse euch alles weg
Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## speedygonzales (1. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm



und die Zecken 

@Dirk

hat Du ein Abschleppseil? wir hängen uns ans Landei


----------



## iTom (1. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> und die Zecken
> 
> @Dirk
> 
> hat Du ein Abschleppseil? wir hängen uns ans Landei



Die Zecken lasse ich euch. Ich werde am Abend vorher so viel Knoblauch fressen, dass die Zecken die Trails :kotz: werden

Falls hier im Fred ein Frühfahrer dabei sein sollte, kann er sich ja bemerkbar machen, zwecks Treff am Start.


----------



## speedygonzales (1. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Die Zecken lasse ich euch.



werde mal die nächsten Touren mal Autan probieren. Nimmst Du das normale gegen Mücken oder gibt es was extra?



iTom schrieb:


> Falls hier im Fred ein Frühfahrer dabei sein sollte, kann er sich ja bemerkbar machen, zwecks Treff am Start.



das Problem wird nicht das Frühaufstehen sein, sondern die 1700 hm muss man erstmal konditionell machen können und das in ein Tempo, bei dem Du Dich nicht langweilst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (1. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gut. Abfahrt aber nicht so früh. 10.30 Uhr?



10:30 passt. Gerade wollte ich schreiben, dass gleich der iTom auftaucht und erzählt dass um diese Zeit schon aller Sauerstoff verbraucht ist. Aber er war wieder mal schneller als ich .

 ---------------- Now playing: Agonoize - Koprolalie via FoxyTunes


----------



## Landei-Forst (1. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Denkt dran, ich fresse euch alles weg
> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm



Der Wurm sei dir gegönnt.

 ---------------- Now playing: Agonoize - Koprolalie via FoxyTunes


----------



## Landei-Forst (1. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> werde mal die nächsten Touren mal Autan probieren. Nimmst Du das normale gegen Mücken oder gibt es was extra?



Das normale Autan schützt (mehr oder weniger) auch vor Zecken. Qualmwolken wirken übrigens auch .

---------------- Now playing: Johnny Cash - Hurt via FoxyTunes


----------



## iTom (2. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Das normale Autan schützt (mehr oder weniger) auch vor Zecken. Qualmwolken wirken übrigens auch .
> 
> ...



Ergo immer hinter mir fahren


----------



## Curtado (2. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin leider am WE nicht da.
Könnte mir einer von euch bitte die Tour per GPS aufzeichnen?
Danke
Georg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Das normale Autan schützt (mehr oder weniger) auch vor Zecken. Qualmwolken wirken übrigens auch



Ich denke, das ist bei euch Geldverschwendung. Die Viecher haben doch auch ihren Stolz.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. September 2008)

also wenn sich keiner Traut mache ich den Warmduscher Anfang...

laut Wetter.com
Morgens, Mittags, Abends, Nachts leichter Regen für morgen. 
Auf Regenfahrt habe ich keine lust, also fällt es für mich ins Wasser..

Nächste alternative, nächste Woche


----------



## iTom (6. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also wenn sich keiner Traut mache ich den Warmduscher Anfang...
> 
> laut Wetter.com
> Morgens, Mittags, Abends, Nachts leichter Regen für morgen.
> ...



Such Dir ne andere Wettervorhersage. Bei anderen Wetterportalen sieht es besser aus

wetteronline
Wetter.de
Donnerwetter.de


----------



## Mathias7D (6. September 2008)

Wetter.de ist mir sympathisch... 19% Regenrisiko. 

Das sollte zu machen sein und ein wenig Dreck schadet Bike und Fahrer nicht . Wäre ätzend, wenn die Heidelsheimer nicht belohnt werden würden, für Ihre Arbeit!

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## iTom (6. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Wetter.de ist mir sympathisch... 19% Regenrisiko.
> 
> Das sollte zu machen sein und ein wenig Dreck schadet Bike und Fahrer nicht . Wäre ätzend, wenn die Heidelsheimer nicht belohnt werden würden, für Ihre Arbeit!
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Wenn es ein wenig regnet, werde ich trotzdem versuchen zu fahren. Muß ja schließlich mal meine Regenklamotten testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (6. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Wenn es ein wenig regnet, werde ich trotzdem versuchen zu fahren. Muß ja schließlich mal meine Regenklamotten testen



ach ihr wollt bloss mampfen!


----------



## iTom (6. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> ach ihr wollt bloss mampfen!



Mist, verdammter, erraten
Bei Regen ist dann der Kuchen u. sonstige Energielieferanten etwas aufgeweichter. Dann brauche ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr so viel kauen


----------



## Mathias7D (6. September 2008)

Essen ist gut und sollts regnen geht der Dreck am Bike später besser weg, der trocknet dann erst gar nicht an....

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand eine der Touren nachgefahren? Hatte am Freitag nach kurzer Suche kein Glück -->  keine Strecken - Beschilderungen gefunden


----------



## speedygonzales (6. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hatte am Freitag nach kurzer Suche kein Glück -->  keine Strecken - Beschilderungen gefunden



Tom hat sie bestimmt weg gemacht damit keiner vor ihm zum Mampfen kommt


----------



## iTom (6. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Tom hat sie bestimmt weg gemacht damit keiner vor ihm zum Mampfen kommt



Hast Du mich dabei etwa beobachtet

Ich denke die Beschilderung wird recht kurzfristig angebracht werden, da es immer wieder so Hirnakrobaten gibt, die die Veranstaltung sabotieren wollen. Gerne würde ich so Einen mal inflagranti erwischen wollen... und straffrei dabei ausgehen...


----------



## Mathias7D (6. September 2008)

Soviel Glück wird Dir wohl nicht zuteil werden...  und straffrei wirds dann eh nicht!

Wir beten mal alle ein wenig, dass es nicht in Strömen regnet. Dreck stört eher nicht, den hatt ich am Freitag schon getestet.


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon mal jemand eine der Touren nachgefahren? Hatte am Freitag nach kurzer Suche kein Glück -->  keine Strecken - Beschilderungen gefunden



Wurde auch erst heute ausgeschildert *Jungs denken*


----------



## Mathias7D (6. September 2008)

Danke Danke... werds mir fürs nächste Jahr hinter die Ohren schreiben...


----------



## andi1969 (6. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Danke Danke... werds mir fürs nächste Jahr hinter die Ohren schreiben...



..gut falls wir uns mal sehen, ich schau nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landei-Forst (7. September 2008)

Öh, ich mach morgen den Speedy. Ausschlafen, gut frühstücken und den Regen vom Sofa aus betrachten.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. September 2008)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Öh, ich mach morgen den Speedy. Ausschlafen, gut frühstücken und den Regen vom Sofa aus betrachten.



Also Lady´s ich bin wach!, meine bessere hälfte meinte "Wach auf, Du hast doch was vor heute.."   ist ist 8:30 und der Tom hat bestimmt schon Plätze an den Mampfstellen reserviert..

Dirk? Landei? auf gehts, Email von euch dass ihr doch fährt (bekomme ich sofort mit), sieht ja nicht sooo schlecht aus und ich würde mich fertig machen..

HALLLOOOO AUFWACHEN!

Nachtrag: Also 2 Warmduscher Brasilianer sind am Start! kann jemand Jürgen eine SMS schicken und aus dem Bett werfen? hab leider seine Nummer nicht, also 10:30 wie ausgemacht am Start


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2008)

Ich bin raus. Meine Frau ist gestern gestürzt und kann nicht auftreten. Waren schon im KHaus. Bin heute Kindermädchen. 

Wissembourg?


----------



## Landei-Forst (7. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> HALLLOOOO AUFWACHEN!
> 
> Nachtrag: Also 2 Warmduscher Brasilianer sind am Start! kann jemand Jürgen eine SMS schicken und aus dem Bett werfen? hab leider seine Nummer nicht, also 10:30 wie ausgemacht am Start



Argl, eben erst aufgewacht. Jetzt ist es zu spät .


----------



## speedygonzales (7. September 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Meine Frau ist gestern gestürzt und kann nicht auftreten. Waren schon im KHaus. Bin heute Kindermädchen.



huch, hoffentlich nichts gebrochen, richte gute Besserung aus!

@Landei

wenn Dich beeilst schaft Du es noch.. ich schike Dir mein Handy Nummer gleich per PM wir können ja etwas warten.. ich fahre jetzt los


----------



## iTom (7. September 2008)

@speedy, jürgen, dirk

Wenn ihr heute nicht mitgefahren seid, dann sollte Jürgen aus 
The Pussy-Side of life
The Pussies-Side of life

machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tequila Sunrise (7. September 2008)

Mei, schön wars!
Wer sich nicht aus der Kiste quälen konnte, hat was verpasst. 

Ich selbst hatte aber meinen Start auch bis zuletzt aufgeschoben, weil ich noch mit Aufheiterung gerechnet habe. 
Die kam zwar noch pünktlich, konnte aber nicht verhindern, daß ich, wie alle anderen auch, ziemlich schnell völlig eingesaut war.

Offen gesagt, es war eine rechte Schlammschlacht. Aber ich habe keinen getroffen, der nicht seinen Spaß hatte.
Der Schmodder hatte aber auch den Vorteil, daß man praktisch nie falsch fahren konnte, weil man sich an den tiefen Spuren orientieren konnte. 

Naturgemäß hat das "Teigtreten" aber ordentlich an den Kräften genagt. 
Zum Schluß war ich doch froh, nach 52 km das Ziel zu sehen.


----------



## Mathias7D (7. September 2008)

Wer von Euch hat es heute in die Schlammschlacht geschafft und überlebt. Nach Stürzen frag ich bei dem Wetter nicht unbedingt...


----------



## iTom (7. September 2008)

War nicht schlecht die Tour. Hab am Anfang ca. 8.40Uhr sogar meine Regenklamotten testen können 
Sind gut bei Regen und Schlamm
Das war ja teilweise ne Schlammschlacht. So oft wie heute habe ich mein Rad  schon lange nicht mehr die Trails hochgeschoben. Einige Stellen ware nur bedingt bergauf fahrbar. Zumindest solange der Reifen noch nicht durchgedreht hat...
Die besten Techniktrails mußte man links und rechts liegen lassen Wären heute vielleicht auch etwas gefährlich gewesen, da die Wurzeln noch ziemlich nass waren vom gestrigen Dauerregen.
Leider einmal unabsichtlich abgekürzt, da die Beschilderung nicht mehr vorhanden war. Die Abkürzung war aber nicht der Rede wert, bzw. fällt streckenmäßig nicht so sehr ins Gewicht...
Aufm Tacho hatte ich 1670HM u. 57km, wobei die gefühlten HM eher 2500 waren, bei den matschigen Wegen.  Das gefühlte Bike-Gewicht dürfte bei 15-16Kg gelegen haben. Egal, mit dem zusätzlichen Dreck kann ich jetzt wenigstens ein Frühbeet anlegen
Meine Kette hätte ich wohl auf der Eurobike als neuester Schrei präsentieren können. Kette mit integriertem Vogelgezwitscher Die Schmierung hat heute leider nicht lange gehalten. Das verwendete Wachszeugs scheint wohl nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen tauglich zu sein...

Fazit: Nächstes Jahr wieder, egal ob Regen od. nicht.


----------



## iTom (7. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat es heute in die Schlammschlacht geschafft und überlebt. Nach Stürzen frag ich bei dem Wetter nicht unbedingt...



Gestürzt kein einziges Mal. War trotz dem Schlamm alles beherrschbar. An manchen Stellen gab es so schöne nasse Wurzeln...


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (7. September 2008)

Also offen gestanden, mich hätte es bei einer Abfahrt in einem Hohlweg, die ich zu forsch angegangen war, um ein Haar zerlegt. 
Wundere mich noch immer, wie ich aus der Nummer raus kam, aber toi toi toi...


@iTom
Das war bei Dir dann aber die große Schleife, oder?


----------



## Mathias7D (7. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Gestürzt kein einziges Mal. War trotz dem Schlamm alles beherrschbar. An manchen Stellen gab es so schöne nasse Wurzeln...



Danke fürs Mitleid 

Bin nur einmal eingeschlagen und das glücklicherweise in einem Hohlweg, so war der Weg nach unten nicht so weit.

Kann Dir aber auch nicht wiedersprechen, so oft wie heute hab ich schon lange nicht mehr geschoben.

Aber alles in allem ein gelungene Ausfahrt!


----------



## F.S.P (7. September 2008)

Hey
dicke Lob an die Veranstalltung.
War trotz des Wetters alles ok um amn konnte alles Fahren .
Nur habe ich oft Verbremst. Schon ärgerlich wenn man mit Tempo im Augenwinkel sieht das man abbiegen muss  und dazu auch noch recht gut hoch geht und man auf der Scheibe fährt. Meine Schenkel verzeihen mir das nicht.
Mann sollte die Beschilderung etwas verbessern und früher einen Richtungswechsel Makieren. Das spart einiges an kraft.
Aberr nicht desto trotz es war echt Klasse.


----------



## iTom (7. September 2008)

Tequila Sunrise schrieb:


> Also offen gestanden, mich hätte es bei einer Abfahrt in einem Hohlweg, die ich zu forsch angegangen war, um ein Haar zerlegt.
> Wundere mich noch immer, wie ich aus der Nummer raus kam, aber toi toi toi...
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin die große Schleife gefahren. 
Leider hatte ich gegen Ende mit Muskelkrämpfen zu kämpfen. Mein ISO-Zeug war leider nur ein Notkauf und nicht der Hit.


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. September 2008)

War geil heute,
wusste gar  nicht dass Rutschen so viel Spaß machen kann. Bin trotz den sclhechten Bodenverhältissen gut durchgekommen und nach 75 KM und 4 H 45 Min Fahrzeit  ( bin mit dem Rad nach Heidelsheim gefahren) heil zu Hause angekommnen.
(Das Wachssmiermittel ist bei Regen echt nicht so der Hit ) 

War ne schöne Runde.

Grüße
Pat


----------



## speedygonzales (8. September 2008)

Schöne Schlammschlacht war das gestern! 
beruhigt mich zu wissen, dass selbst der Rampenkönig an manche stellen schieben musste, da hätten selbst Spikes nicht mehr geholfen.
Die driftfahrerei ist schon eine coole sache, schon witzig wenn das Hinterrad einem überholen will  ich hatte die ganze Zeit nur ein Gedanke im Kopf_"finger weg von der Vorderbremse, finger weg von der Vorderbremse finger weg von der Vorderbremse finger weg von der Vorderbremse... "_


Strecke war dem Verhältnisse entsprechend gut gewählt, wir sind die mittlere Strecke gefahren, sind fast als letze gestartet und waren von der Zeit her wohl gar nicht so schlecht.. meine bedenken der Hm+KM war völlig unbegründet, hätte sogar die strecke etwas schneller fahren können

Versorgung war sehr gut, die Jungs an den 2 Mampfstellen waren lustig drauf, vor allem am Michaelsberg 

Ins Haus durfte ich erst nach einer Abdampfung von Mensch und Maschine rein, als ich mich daheim am Spiegel angeschaut habe, wusste ich weshalb uns alle so komisch angeschaut haben 

Nächstes Jahr auf jedem Fall wieder dabei! schade, Dirk & Jürgen, echt schade dass ihr nicht dabei wart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. September 2008)

Bilder von der ctf sind unter den mtb-heidelsheim.de inderlinie...
Beweise der Schlammschlacht


----------



## speedygonzales (9. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bilder von der ctf sind unter den mtb-heidelsheim.de inderlinie...
> Beweise der Schlammschlacht



WO IST MEIN BILD!!!??


----------



## Oskar1974 (10. September 2008)

Hier der Beweis für die Schlammschlacht


----------



## andi1969 (10. September 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis für die Schlammschlacht



Dollees Bild Pat ,aber....eine Rüge kein Brasilianertrikot!!!!


----------



## Mathias7D (10. September 2008)

Hi,

die Nummer 108 ist ja noch richtig gut zu lesen, ergo noch zu sauber 

*Brasilianer:* Hab aber keins eurer braunen Trikots an dem Tag gesehen... wart ihr dabei oder seit ihr bei dem Wetter und Untergrund übersehen worden (gut getarnt)???


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> *Brasilianer:* Hab aber keins eurer braunen Trikots an dem Tag gesehen... wart ihr dabei oder seit ihr bei dem Wetter und Untergrund übersehen worden (gut getarnt)???



..tja weil die Buben zu faul sind die Trikots anzuziehen oder ......


----------



## Eike. (11. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..tja weil die Buben zu faul sind die Trikots anzuziehen oder ......



Dann nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel, ich fahr das Trikot gerade kreuz und quer durch Oberbayern


----------



## iTom (11. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..tja weil die Buben zu faul sind die Trikots anzuziehen oder ......



Also ich war letztens wenigsten in Brasilien...

...bei Kiel oben, gleich neben Kalifornien


----------



## speedygonzales (11. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Also ich war letztens wenigsten in Brasilien...



*angebermodus an* ach das Stück Land damals bei mir um die Ecke? *angebermodus off*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel, ich fahr das Trikot gerade kreuz und quer durch Oberbayern



JAAA uns Eike guter Bube


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2008)

Falls jemand bei der granaten Schlammschlacht nicht dabei sein konnte...hier die kleine Tour für zwischendurch!
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23265.html

Viel Spaß!


----------



## speedygonzales (16. September 2008)

Hat jemand eine brauchbare Email Adresse vom Verein? oder liest vielleicht derjenige der die Bilder am Michaelsberg gemacht hat hier mit?  wollte schauen ob ich vielleicht ein paar Bilder bekomme die nicht im Web sind, aber die beide Adressen auf der Website funktionieren nicht.


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2008)

Ja so gehts mir auch, dabei hätt ich sogern ein Dreckbild....schnief!


----------



## iTom (16. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine brauchbare Email Adresse vom Verein? oder liest vielleicht derjenige der die Bilder am Michaelsberg gemacht hat hier mit?  wollte schauen ob ich vielleicht ein paar Bilder bekomme die nicht im Web sind, aber die beide Adressen auf der Website funktionieren nicht.



Also bei mir funzts. 

http://verein-mountainbikefreunde.medion-fotoalbum.de/

Popup-Blocker aktiv(?)
Javascript deaktiviert(?)

Mit Firefox funzt es


----------



## votecoli (16. September 2008)

Jaja,das geht schon! Aber wir wollen doch Bilder von Unnnnns!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (17. September 2008)

votecoli schrieb:


> Falls jemand bei der granaten Schlammschlacht nicht dabei sein konnte..



danke für den track!


----------



## Mathias7D (25. September 2008)

Hi,

hat von Euch schon jemand mal den Kurs wieder in Angriff genommen? Jemand lust dazu?

Gruß Mathias


----------



## speedygonzales (25. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> hat von Euch schon jemand mal den Kurs wieder in Angriff genommen? Jemand lust dazu?



keine Ahnung wie es diese Jahr aussieht, aber letzes Jahr waren die Wege nähe Heidelsheim eine Woche nach der Tour dermaßen durch (absicht?) Äste zugebaut, dass die nette schmale Trails kaum fahrbar waren.


----------



## Mathias7D (26. September 2008)

Ich habs mal einige Tage danach probiert und man hatte sich da schon Mühe gegeben die Wege zu planieren... waren aber noch auffindbar. Allerdings hatte ich kein Navi dabei und bin wohl irgendwo falsch abgebogen. So hatte ich eher eine kleine, als eine große Runde.. 

Mir geht es darum, dass ich mal wieder andere Strecken in meiner Umgebung sehen möchte. Es wird langsam langweilig...


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass ich mal wieder andere Strecken in meiner Umgebung sehen möchte. Es wird langsam langweilig...



...na dann fahr doch mal mit einem von uns mit so als alternative.....wir haben noch so ein paar Wegchen in Petto


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...na dann fahr doch mal mit einem von uns mit so als alternative.....wir haben noch so ein paar Wegchen in Petto



Das stimmt! Bergauf u. auch bergab.


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Ich habs mal einige Tage danach probiert und man hatte sich da schon Mühe gegeben die Wege zu planieren... waren aber noch auffindbar. Allerdings hatte ich kein Navi dabei und bin wohl irgendwo falsch abgebogen. So hatte ich eher eine kleine, als eine große Runde..
> 
> Mir geht es darum, dass ich mal wieder andere Strecken in meiner Umgebung sehen möchte. Es wird langsam langweilig...



Falls 1000Hm für unter der Woche nicht zu viel sein sollte, könnte ich etwas anbieten. Von der GBZ-Haltestelle aus wäre man so ca. 2,5h unterwegs wenn ich meinen Schnitt als Maßstab nehme. Sind teilweise die Countrytourwege enthalten und einige bessere. Finde ich zumindest. Weniger Waldautobahn...


----------



## Mathias7D (26. September 2008)

Danke für die Angebote... die würde ich auch gerne annehmen, zumindest wenn es am Wochenende ist... 

leider bin ich meistens erst so gegen 18.00uhr zu Hause, mit Glück 17.00 Uhr. 

Das mit GBZ hört sich gut an. Wenns mit der Kondition klappt, würd ich ausprobieren. ...dieses Wochenende?


----------



## speedygonzales (26. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> leider bin ich meistens erst so gegen 18.00uhr zu Hause, mit Glück 17.00 Uhr.



das ist Mitternacht für Tom


----------



## Mathias7D (26. September 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das ist Mitternacht für Tom



... heute ist mir einer mit einem Rush 5 in der Nähe der Eichelberg Kaserne entgegengekommen. Warst Du das?

Welche Zeitrechnung ist bei Ihm den aktuell? Ist halt so, wenn man arbeiten muss... ansonsten wären ja noch die Wochenenden da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (26. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> ... heute ist mir einer mit einem Rush 5 in der Nähe der Eichelberg Kaserne entgegengekommen. Warst Du das?



nee war ich nicht, eigentlich wollte ich fahren, aber der Vierbeiner hat sich durchgesetzt, und gegen so ein Dackelblick kann ich mich nicht wehren   



> Welche Zeitrechnung ist bei Ihm den aktuell? Ist halt so, wenn man arbeiten muss... ansonsten wären ja noch die Wochenenden da



hmm, also wenn ich am Wochenende mein ersten Cappuccino trinke, hat Tom seine Tour schon rum 

Aber seine Touren sind echt nett, kosten zwar unheimlich kraft und ohne Kratzer oder Brennnessel flecken kommt keiner zurück,  aber kann ich nur empfehlen, das früh aufstehen rentiert sich


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Danke für die Angebote... die würde ich auch gerne annehmen, zumindest wenn es am Wochenende ist...
> 
> leider bin ich meistens erst so gegen 18.00uhr zu Hause, mit Glück 17.00 Uhr.
> 
> Das mit GBZ hört sich gut an. Wenns mit der Kondition klappt, würd ich ausprobieren. ...dieses Wochenende?



Dieses Wochenende bin isch in dae Palz unnaewegs. Die nächsten 2-3 Wochen wird es am Wochenende bei mir eher nicht gehen, da bereits verplant. In 4 Wochen dürfte es wieder hinhauen.


----------



## Mathias7D (26. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls 1000Hm für unter der Woche nicht zu viel sein sollte, könnte ich etwas anbieten. Von der GBZ-Haltestelle aus wäre man so ca. 2,5h unterwegs wenn ich meinen Schnitt als Maßstab nehme. Sind teilweise die Countrytourwege enthalten und einige bessere. Finde ich zumindest. Weniger Waldautobahn...



Bist am Wochenende noch zu buchen? Hätte frei (zumindest morgens), weil meine Frau anderes vor hat. Übrigens, was ich früh.... 06.00Uhr


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> ... heute ist mir einer mit einem Rush 5 in der Nähe der Eichelberg Kaserne entgegengekommen. Warst Du das?
> 
> Welche Zeitrechnung ist bei Ihm den aktuell? Ist halt so, wenn man arbeiten muss... ansonsten wären ja noch die Wochenenden da



Ich muss auch arbeiten. Da ich aber Mobilzeit/Gleitzeit nutzen kann, fange ich halt früher an und kann dann Nachmittags eben den Tag auch noch nutzen


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Bist am Wochenende noch zu buchen? Hätte frei (zumindest morgens), weil meine Frau anderes vor hat. Übrigens, was ich früh.... 06.00Uhr



Das könnte irgendwann im Dezember tatsächlich mal vorkommen, mit ner Helmlampe. Quasi einen "Nightride" am Morgen. Wollte ich schon ne weile lang mal machen. 

Meistens Sonntags um 8:30 - spätestens 9:00Uhr ca.


----------



## Mathias7D (26. September 2008)

gute Zeit... dann hoff ich doch mal dass Du ausm Ausland wieder heile herauskommst... kannst Dich ja mit einer PN bei mir melden.

Jepp, das mit Gleitzeit und früher gehen hab ich auch schon mal gehört. Wo arbeitest Du, würde mich dort bewerben


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2009)

*So es ist wieder so weit ,am 30 August ist wieder die Heidelsheimer CC Tour ( www. mtb-freunde heidelsheim.de)......*


----------



## mw1774 (2. August 2009)

wir sind dabei!


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir sind dabei!



.....gut dann sind wir schon mal ne Truppe zwar nicht mehr Brasilianer aber immer hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. August 2009)

In Bretten gibt es auch ne CTF am Sonntag 09.08.09. Bin zwar noch nie mitgefahren, dürfte aber auch nicht schlecht sein. Für diejenigen die es interessiert:

http://www.rsc-bretten.de/ctf.html


----------



## andi1969 (3. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> In Bretten gibt es auch ne CTF am Sonntag 09.08.09. Bin zwar noch nie mitgefahren, dürfte aber auch nicht schlecht sein. Für diejenigen die es interessiert:
> 
> http://www.rsc-bretten.de/ctf.html



Schotter schotter schotter bin ich vor 7 Jahren gefahren nicht sehr priggelig


----------



## votecoli (3. August 2009)

Da müsst ihr mitfahren! Nicht ganz billig, soll aber super sein!

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/


----------



## iTom (3. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Da müsst ihr mitfahren! Nicht ganz billig, soll aber super sein!
> 
> http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/



Wird wohl hektisch werden. Es gibt hier zu viele die zu ehrgeizig sind und zu sehr die Ellenbogen einsetzen. Von der Strecke her dürfte es toll sein, nur von den Leuten her wahrscheinlich weniger


----------



## Mathias7D (3. August 2009)

Hi,

bin Ende letzten Monat eine Streckenbesichtigungstour in Neustadt mitgefahren,... war ein wenig anders als der Heidelsheim CFT, richtig anspruchsvoll.

Ein Versuch ist es wert!


----------



## iTom (3. August 2009)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin Ende letzten Monat eine Streckenbesichtigungstour in Neustadt mitgefahren,... war ein wenig anders als der Heidelsheim CFT, richtig anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Ein Versuch ist es wert!



Das kann man nicht vergleichen. Pfalz ist aber immer gut
Vergleichen kannst Du auf jeden Fall die Vegetation des Pfälzer Waldes mit dem was überwiegend in Südtirol an den Nordhängen (nach Süden ausgerichtet) vorherrscht. Das ist nämlich ähnlich toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathias7D (3. August 2009)

Hi Tom,

das hab ich mir schon gedacht dass dir das gefällt ;-) Die Vortour war schon geil und die Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg hat echt gefordert! Macht aber Spaß wenn man unten angekommen ist!


----------



## iTom (5. August 2009)

Mathias7D schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> das hab ich mir schon gedacht dass dir das gefällt ;-) Die Vortour war schon geil und die Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg hat echt gefordert! Macht aber Spaß wenn man unten angekommen ist!



...*heil* unten angekommen ist


----------



## Mathias7D (5. August 2009)

oh danke Du sprichst mir aus meiner Seele... mich hätte es doch fast vor den Augen meiner Vorreiter erlegt  aber habs noch geschaft


----------



## andi1969 (14. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So es ist wieder so weit ,am 30 August ist wieder die Heidelsheimer CC Tour ( www. mtb-freunde heidelsheim.de)......*



So noch ca. 3 Wochenenden bis ........nur so zur Erinnerung


----------



## mw1774 (21. August 2009)

wann und wo treffen wir uns?
kann man da mit der strapse hin?


----------



## Campino-MTB (21. August 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

ich bin in Heidelsheim auch dabei.

PS: Weiß von euch jemand ob dieses Jahr auch in Unteröwisheim (Unaroise) eine Tour statt findet?!?!?

Gruß


----------



## iTom (21. August 2009)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin in Heidelsheim auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bisher noch nichts gelesen, dass etwas stattfinden soll. In den vergangenen "Jahren" war es meist ne Woche bzw. 2 Wochen nach der Heidelsheimer Tour.


----------



## Campino-MTB (21. August 2009)

jo so wars immer bisher - aber bis jetzt ist noch keine Werbung oder ähnliches auf getaucht. Selbst viele Bekannte aus Unaroise wissen nix - die hatten vorher als immer was gewusst.

Ich weiß nur, dass viele Bauern da Probleme machen .


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wann und wo treffen wir uns?
> kann man da mit der strapse hin?



Klar geht das mit der Strapse......an 10 Uhr als Abfahrtsuhrzeit hatte ich gedacht.....Ihr 2 trefft euch bei mir oder.
Sollten noch lalafonieren........


----------



## iTom (21. August 2009)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> jo so wars immer bisher - aber bis jetzt ist noch keine Werbung oder ähnliches auf getaucht. Selbst viele Bekannte aus Unaroise wissen nix - die hatten vorher als immer was gewusst.
> 
> Ich weiß nur, dass viele Bauern da Probleme machen .



Wahrscheinlich werden diese zickige Bauern beim übermäßig unzulässigen Verklappen von Jauche oder überdurchschnittlichem Spritzmitteleinsatz gestört. Oder aber die gentechnisch veränderten Pflanzen könnten zerstört werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (21. August 2009)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> jo so wars immer bisher - aber bis jetzt ist noch keine Werbung oder ähnliches auf getaucht. Selbst viele Bekannte aus Unaroise wissen nix - die hatten vorher als immer was gewusst.
> 
> Ich weiß nur, dass viele Bauern da Probleme machen .


 
Ich hab einen Bekannten im Frühjahr dazu befragt! Er hilft dort immer mit! Es war wohl tatsächlich so das beim letzten mal sogar noch der FÖrster mit der Polizei dastand und Rabautz gemacht hat! Angeblich wurden andere Absprachen getroffen! Die Jungs haben auf jeden Fall die Schnautze voll!
Bei unserer Tour (Der Junior fährt ja für Heidelsheim beim LBS Cup!) steht alles. Hab sogar schon meinen Dienstplan! (Mitfahren is nich!). Dafür darf ich ausschildern


----------



## Campino-MTB (22. August 2009)

votecoli schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Bekannten im Frühjahr dazu befragt! Er hilft dort immer mit! Es war wohl tatsächlich so das beim letzten mal sogar noch der FÖrster mit der Polizei dastand und Rabautz gemacht hat! Angeblich wurden andere Absprachen getroffen! Die Jungs haben auf jeden Fall die Schnautze voll!
> .....



vor 2 Jahren als ich mit fuhr - hat sein ein De** die Schilder umgesteckt.
Ich bin dann voll durch die Weinberge gefahren  - und hab bestimmt ne halbe Stunde nach dem nächsten Schild / Pfeil gesucht. Da hab ich mich voll auf geregt. Hab dann aber sofort bei der 1. Verpflegungsstelle bescheid gesagt. Echt eine schweinerei, was die als machen. Und zudem sind die Touren ja nicht jeden Tag.

@votecoli: kannst mal nachfragen bei deinem Bekannten ob dieses jahr echt nix ist?!?!?


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So es ist wieder so weit ,am 30 August ist wieder die Heidelsheimer CC Tour ( www. mtb-freunde heidelsheim.de)......*



*So noch drei Tage ......bisher mit dabei sind Michael+Bruder-Vanessa-Andi und ich......Georg????? Jörg????cubelix????
Als Abfahrtszeit ist 10 Uhr angedacht und wir teilen uns dann zum Schluss auf in die 44km  Runde und die 60km Runde*


----------



## hannes d. (27. August 2009)

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mitfahre, hab da an die 44 km Runde gedacht.


----------



## djboblo (27. August 2009)

Haliahalo erstmal,ich wollt nur mal bescheid geben dass ich auch mitfahre,ist zwar mein erstes rennen aber ein Freund fährt auch noch mit,dann bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine 
Wir werden so gegen 9:30 fahren,entweder die mittlere oder die kleine Runde das müssen wir uns noch überlegen.Vllt 
sieht man sich ja.
Gruß an alle


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2009)

hannes d. schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mitfahre, hab da an die 44 km Runde gedacht.



*Ab 10 Uhr fahren wir bist herzlich eingeladen.....zu mitfahren.*


----------



## djboblo (27. August 2009)

Gegen 9:30 werden wir dann da sein,mal schaun ob wir euch finden


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2009)

Ich oder auch andere dabbe im dem T-Shirt rum....





Entweder bin´s(steht auch drauf) ich oder nach mir fragen......


----------



## djboblo (27. August 2009)

Sehr gut dann kann ja nichts schiefgehen(außer während dem Rennen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelix (27. August 2009)

Hallo Andi1969

Bin dabei um 10 passt Super.
Wo genauer Treffpunkt????????.


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Andi1969
> 
> Bin dabei um 10 passt Super.
> Wo genauer Treffpunkt????????.



*Am Startpunkt an der Turnhalle (Sportplatz Heidelsheim) werd ab 9.30 dort sein.*


----------



## cubelix (27. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Startpunkt an der Turnhalle (Sportplatz Heidelsheim) werd ab 9.30 dort sein.*



Werde einen Funk machen wenn ich euch ned find.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Am Startpunkt an der Turnhalle (Sportplatz Heidelsheim) werd ab 9.30 dort sein.*



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllooooooooooooooo,

will auch mit. Wenn mir mein (einziges noch verbliebenes) Bike nicht noch geklaut wird oder der Rahmen bricht (man weiß ja nie), bin ich 10 Uhr da! Mein derzeitiger Fitness-Zustand lässt mich zu 44 km tendieren...


----------



## hannes d. (28. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ab 10 Uhr fahren wir bist herzlich eingeladen.....zu mitfahren.*



Ach cool, da freu ich mich ja richtig drauf. Werd dann wahrscheinlich zwischen 9 und 10 in Heidelsheim sein und ausschau nach dir halten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. August 2009)

Bin dabei!!! 
10 Uhr Abfahrt, wann soll ich bei Dir sein?? Mail mir nochmal genau wo Du wohnst.
Welche Strecke wollt ihr denn fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. August 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!!
> 10 Uhr Abfahrt, wann soll ich bei Dir sein?? Mail mir nochmal genau wo Du wohnst.
> Welche Strecke wollt ihr denn fahren??



*Ein Teil fährt die 44km und ein Teil die 62km....suchs Dir raus.;
Ich bin ab 9.30 auf dem Gelände in Heidelsheim ist von Bruchsal aus vom Verein ausgeschildert oder bei mir um 9 Uhr. PM folgt Felix*


----------



## votecoli (28. August 2009)

So ihr Saicher! In ein paar Stunden werd ich für euch die Strecke ausschildern! Seit brav damit es klappt!
P.S. An der Einfahrt zum Hohlweg Richtung Odenwaldhütte liegt ein mega Baum quer! Bin heut fast reingerauscht!


----------



## djboblo (28. August 2009)

Gug aber dass se ned wieder wie von Geisterhand abhanden kommen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ein Teil fährt die 44km und ein Teil die 62km....suchs Dir raus.;
> Ich bin ab 9.30 auf dem Gelände in Heidelsheim ist von Bruchsal aus vom Verein ausgeschildert oder bei mir um 9 Uhr. PM folgt Felix*



Wunderbar!! 

Bis denne.......


----------



## Joerg_1969 (29. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Jörg????*



Alla guud, dann spiele ich halt auch mit 

Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, welche Runde es werden wird 

Bis 09:30 Uhr dann!!!


----------



## Curtado (29. August 2009)

Georg????? 


Bin auch da.Muss aber schon um 9 Uhr starten da mein Kollege Mittags was vor hat. Ich denke wir sehen uns danach noch in der Halle.


----------



## andi1969 (30. August 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Georg?????
> 
> 
> Bin auch da.Muss aber schon um 9 Uhr starten da mein Kollege Mittags was vor hat. Ich denke wir sehen uns danach noch in der Halle.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. August 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllooooooooooooooo,
> 
> will auch mit. Wenn mir mein (einziges noch verbliebenes) Bike nicht noch geklaut wird oder der Rahmen bricht (man weiß ja nie), bin ich 10 Uhr da! Mein derzeitiger Fitness-Zustand lässt mich zu 44 km tendieren...



10 Uhr wird knapp - mein Bruder kommt erst nach halb zehn zu mir. Man sieht sich (irgendwie) ...


----------



## iTom (30. August 2009)

War ganz ok die Tour. Ein bisschen viel Waldautobahn auf der großen Runde, für meinen Geschmack, vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu sehr vorbelastet, da man an den besseren Trails einfach vorbeigeführt wurde 
Hardtail war aber völlig ausreichend und für mich die richtige Entscheidung. Das erste mal dieses Jahr mim HT unterwegs, kein Defekt, keinen Platten und keinen Sturz, was möchte man mehr
..kann auch sein, dass ich über ein Jahr nicht mehr mim HT gefahren bin. Es fühlt sich momentan auf jeden Fall so an

Die Verpflegung war in Ordnung, zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich die VP angefahren habe.
Leider waren so früh als ich gefahren bin keine "Brasilianer" unterwegs. Schlafmützen!


----------



## andi1969 (30. August 2009)

*Bilder sagen mehr als Worte 

PS. der Rest ist im Fotoalbum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> War ganz ok die Tour. Ein bisschen viel Waldautobahn auf der großen Runde, für meinen Geschmack, vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu sehr vorbelastet, da man an den besseren Trails einfach vorbeigeführt wurde
> Hardtail war aber völlig ausreichend und für mich die richtige Entscheidung. Das erste mal dieses Jahr mim HT unterwegs, kein Defekt, keinen Platten und keinen Sturz, was möchte man mehr
> ..kann auch sein, dass ich über ein Jahr nicht mehr mim HT gefahren bin. Es fühlt sich momentan auf jeden Fall so an
> 
> ...



Geb ich Dir recht.....gefühlte 70% Forst und Waldautobahnen und 20% Trail.War aber trotzdem Toll mit der Truppewieder unterwegs zu sein
Hardtail war mehr wie ausreichend und irgendwie sind unsere Runde Trail lastiger ( mind 70%)

Pö Du Bettflüchter muss ja nicht jeder um 8 Uhr am Start stehen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. August 2009)

Schön wars!!!! 

Hier die aufgezeicheneten gps Daten der 44km Runde bei GPSies.com


----------



## iTom (30. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Bilder sagen mehr als Worte
> 
> PS. der Rest ist im Fotoalbum*





Wäre auch gerne mit der ganzen Gruppe mitgefahren, aber 10Uhr war mir def. zu spät.


----------



## rossi-v (30. August 2009)

hey coole Bilder, hatte gar nicht mehr an die CC Runde gedacht.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. August 2009)

Waren so gegen zwei von der mittleren Runde zurück und es waren keine Brasilianer-Trikots zu sehen. Strecke fad ich okay - kam mir größtenteils auch bekannt vor. Ändern die das eigentlich jedes Jahr?


----------



## mw1774 (30. August 2009)

hier gibts noch ein paar bilderchen!


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2009)

*So und noch ein paar Daten für die Freaks....unser Schnitt lag bei 16,9kmh- reine Fahrzeit 2:58:54-schnellste bergabgeschw. 54kmh-Tageshöhe 1.034hm(laut meinem Sigma)*


----------



## iTom (31. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So und noch ein paar Daten für die Freaks....unser Schnitt lag bei 16,9kmh- reine Fahrzeit 2:58:54-schnellste bergabgeschw. 54kmh-Tageshöhe 1.034hm(laut meinem Sigma)*



Die 8KM hättet ihr auch noch dranhängen können, dann hättet ihr die Große Runden gehabt. Oder wie bist du auf die 54KM gekommen? Verfahren?


----------



## cubelix (31. August 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht die Runde zu Fahren und mal die Brasilianer etwas kennen zu lernen.
Bloß der Fotograf hätte mich beim Gruppenfoto mal auf meine nicht so vorteilhafte Jackenfarbe aufmerksam machen können
Hätte besser mal noch eine Nebelgranate gezündet.
Uahhhh ist die Grell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (31. August 2009)

Ochh, ich fand se ganz steilisch!!!!!!


----------



## hannes d. (31. August 2009)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, hat echt wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht. Seid ne richtig nette Truppe  Allerdings war ich gegen Ende fix und fertig, dieser Uphill Trail hat mich geschafft


----------



## iTom (31. August 2009)

cubelix schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht die Runde zu Fahren und mal die Brasilianer etwas kennen zu lernen.
> Bloß der Fotograf hätte mich beim Gruppenfoto mal auf meine nicht so vorteilhafte Jackenfarbe aufmerksam machen können
> Hätte besser mal noch eine Nebelgranate gezündet.
> Uahhhh ist die Grell



Bei nem geschlossenen Verband ist jemand mit ner Warnweste doch ganz i.O.


----------



## cubelix (31. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei nem geschlossenen Verband ist jemand mit ner Warnweste doch ganz i.O.



Ah ich verstehe Safety First.
Uns hat auch niemand Über-Sehen.


----------



## andi1969 (31. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Die 8KM hättet ihr auch noch dranhängen können, dann hättet ihr die Große Runden gehabt. Oder wie bist du auf die 54KM gekommen? Verfahren?



*Brille Tom  54 KmH heißt immer noch Kilometer pro Stunde oder Stundenkilometer.....*


----------



## iTom (31. August 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Brille Tom  54 KmH heißt immer noch Kilometer pro Stunde oder Stundenkilometer.....*



Schatimmt, Du hast recht. Du weißt ja, ab 40 sieht es mal schon eher so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (31. August 2009)

Die ersten Bilder vom den "Freunden" sind übrigens online auf http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de


----------



## iTom (31. August 2009)

Radtragende Brasilianer(in)


----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Radtragende Brasilianer(in)[/IMG]



Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt


----------

